# disk slicing warning installation failed



## angelavv (Sep 18, 2011)

I am using usb to install
After I leave the Fdisk partition editor and chose the boot manager
a disk slicing warning appeared

```
chunk 'ad4s1' [2048..411647]does not start on a track boundary
      chunk 'ad4s2' [411648..270620671]does not start on a track boundary
      chunk 'X' [27062072..270630863]does not start on a track boundary
      chunk 'ad4s3' [945829888..976773167]does not start on a track boundary
```

then no matter I press OK or Ese it returns to the "choose custom installation options" site

Is there anyone knows what's happening?
Thanks


----------

